# EEE Ultrashine Question



## JAB1 (Aug 10, 2007)

I am new to the EEE Ultrashine....I understand it is to be used as a final SANDING product...can I use a friction polish such as Mylands or Huts Crystal Coat OVER the EEE Ultrashine?.....what products are compatible with it?  thanks...[?]


----------



## hughbie (Aug 10, 2007)

since your talking EEE.........is EEE and tripoli the same thing?


----------



## JAB1 (Aug 10, 2007)

No...I believe they are different.


----------



## rick_lindsey (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAB1_
> <br />can I use a friction polish such as Mylands or Huts Crystal Coat OVER the EEE Ultrashine?.....[?]



I can't speak with any authority, but that's how they told us to do it at the penturning workshop at WoodCraft...

-Rick


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 10, 2007)

EEE is Tripoli, more commonly know as Jewelers Rouge, in a solution of liquid wax. Jewelers Rouge is somewhere between 900 and 110 grit when compared to sandpaper grits. 

It will leave a thin coating of wax on the wood after it has dried and buffed. Any finish that is not a waterborne can be used as a finish over it because the was is soluble in the thinners for all finishes except the aterborne finishes such as Enduro.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 10, 2007)

Tripoli = Tripple E = EEE


----------



## JAB1 (Aug 10, 2007)

I appreciate all the feedback.  Russ, If I understand your reply, I can use anything as a finish over the EEE as long as it has been dried, buffed and as long as it is not a water soluble finish....correct?


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 10, 2007)

Woodcraft instructors encourage the use of almost every finishing product on the store shelves for finishing pens...and use them all on each pen...could it be a "sell the products"  encouragement from the store managers?  I've sat through two different penturning classes (not a student...just a watcher) at Woodcraft stores and couldn't believe all of the liquids used on each pen to finihs them....then the sticks and waxes. Rant over.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by rick_lindsey_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cdcarter (Aug 10, 2007)

Varies by store. The class I took used only 2 products -- HUT friction polish and caranuba wax. 



> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Woodcraft instructors encourage the use of almost every finishing product on the store shelves for finishing pens...and use them all on each pen...could it be a "sell the products"  encouragement from the store managers?


----------



## GBusardo (Aug 10, 2007)

I know I am no expert, and I know my eyes aren't the best, but I cannot for the life of me tell the difference between 3200 MM and EEE. I think it's a good product and it has it's place. I really wish they would come out with a similar product with White Diamond.


----------



## polarbear1 (Aug 10, 2007)

The wooodcraft class I took used only mylands friction polish, not even he wax and sanding sealer. They also had most of the class use a pen mill with a handle and trimmed the ends by hand rather than a drill press.  They let me use a drill press. Of course they did ok that night because after the class I left with a lathe, and all kinds of stuff to make pens. And have almost worn out my Lathe in the last 6 months.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 10, 2007)

HUT Ultra-Gloss Plastic Polish []
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> <br /> I really wish they would come out with a similar product with White Diamond.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 10, 2007)

Sanding Sealer, Behlens Woodturners Finish, something called Solarlux (UV Protection),Friction Polish, HUT PPP sticks, and finally Carnauba wax. I suppose things differ store by store but it still seems that they were trying to sell products.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by polarbear1_
> <br />The wooodcraft class I took used only mylands friction polish, not even he wax and sanding sealer.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hughbie_
> <br />since your talking EEE.........is EEE and tripoli the same thing?




The ONLY difference between EEE and tripoli powder is the wax concoction that the EEE uses. 

I do not use this product since I do not use friction polish. 

You can buy a $10 padded Micromesh kit that will sand/polish bare wood a LOT more effectively than EEE, IMO, FWIW.


----------



## GBusardo (Aug 11, 2007)

Really? I would have never thought. 
Thanks Don



> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />HUT Ultra-Gloss Plastic Polish []
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> ...


----------

